# Elektronikas pamati >  Stereobāzes paplašinātājs

## Vents

Sveiki.
Varbūt kādam saglabājusies stereobāzes paplašinātāja shēma. Zinu ka kādreiz žurnālā RADIO (PSRS) bija. Nevaru vairs atrast.

----------


## Isegrim

WTF? Slima suņa murgi - iegrūst viena kanāla signālu otrā un pretfāzē. No normāla stereo vairs nekas pāri nepaliek, nerunājot par kādu _skatuvi_ un _fokusiem_. Sovjetu _ļubiķeļi_ savā dumībā kaut ko tādu taisīja un _Murzilkā_ publicēja. Bez mazākās sajēgas, kā stereo jāskan. Putra tur sanāks, atmet šo 'ideju'!

----------


## ivog

Googli lietot mākam?

----------


## Vents

Takā ne vienmēr akustiku novieto pēc prasībām un esmu kādreiz lietojis, tad zinu ko gribu. Googlē pagaidām neesmu atradis.

----------


## Isegrim

Pirksti līki? Skaties te.

----------


## kaspich

> Takā ne vienmēr akustiku novieto pēc prasībām un esmu kādreiz lietojis, tad zinu ko gribu. Googlē pagaidām neesmu atradis.


 prastaakais:
2 opampi neinverteejoshaa sleegumaa, ooc kopaa caur poci.

----------


## cosmoLV

> WTF? Slima suņa murgi - iegrūst viena kanāla  signālu otrā un pretfāzē. No normāla stereo vairs nekas pāri nepaliek,  nerunājot par kādu _skatuvi_ un _fokusiem_. Sovjetu _ļubiķeļi_ savā dumībā kaut ko tādu taisīja un _Murzilkā_ publicēja. Bez mazākās sajēgas, kā stereo jāskan. Putra tur sanāks, atmet šo 'ideju'!


 
Visi BoomBox'i gan sovjetu, gan importa bija aprīkoti ar stereobāzes sistēmu un to skanējums vienmēr ir bijis fantastisks, dziļš un sulīgs! 
Nevajag te jauniešiem prātu jaukt par putru un Sovjetu muļķību...!!! 
Salīdzinājumam (mūsdienu pārnēsajāmās stereosistēmas nespēj piepildīt plašas telpas un šādos apstākļos skan kā p***ļa –> '90 gadu boomboxis mūsdienu pļerkšķi ar plakano stereo ieliek vienos vārtos)

Ja nemaldos tad visas auto magnetolas ir aprīkotas ar minimālu stereobāzi / Surround.

P.S.
*Vents* *--> reku šēma un apraksts* -> http://tranzistor24.ucoz.ru/publ/usi...3810/5-1-0-207



Autora vārdi:

"1.Расширение. По настоящему масштабное звучание. Перед слушателем  простирается зал в несколько сотен квадратных метров, объём зависит от  музыки. Процессор как будто раскрывает потерянный объём в цифровой  записи (на аналоге не пробовал). Притом объём наблюдается во всём  диапазоне частот, а не на определённом участке, как во многих  ширпотребных аппаратах, так что звучит это более чем пристойно.  Интересно то, что форсируется эмоциональность музыки. Особо порадовала  3810 на авиасимуляторе - игра сильнее затягивает. Спасёт любителей  компрессии. "

Tā kā nosaukt to par slima suņa murgiem ir diezgan tuvredzīgi.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Visi BoomBox'i gan sovjetu, gan importa bija aprīkoti ar stereobāzes sistēmu un to skanējums vienmēr ir bijis fantastisks, dziļš un sulīgs!


 Korekti ierakstīta stereo jēga - precīza atsevišķu instrumentu lokalizācija tur, kur tie patiešām atradās uz skatuves ieraksta laikā. Mēģināt klausīties Mūziku ar _būmboksu_ - galīgi garām. Tie derīgi vien telpas piepildīšanai ar sintētisku troksni, kad absolūti vienalga, no kura stūra kas šņāc un džinkst. Čellistam ar savu instrumentu jāsēž savā vietā, ne jāpārvietojas pa kaktiem. Tāpat pārējiem.

----------


## kaspich

Cosmo, Tu sadzini PILNIIGU dumumu - saakot no akustikas, beidzot ar elektronikas lietaam. pilniigs FAIL KATRAA rindinjaa.

p.s.šēma - kas tas taads?

----------


## Isegrim

> p.s.šēma - kas tas taads?


 Ak, ģermānismi briesmīgie! (Valdis Artavs)

----------


## kaspich

man par šādiem ŠĒmu variantiem asociaacijas skarbas. zobi nopuvushi/nopiipeeti taa, ka nevar SHĒma izrunaat? skaidrs ir viens - cilveekam ir 40+, un kopaa ar to sviestu, kas tajaa postaa tika sabiidiits - bezceriigi.

----------


## ddff

> ... Ir pat ļoti dārgi un sarežģīti stereobāzes paplašinātāji lieliem koncertiem lai izvērstu dziedātāju balsi (tā teikt, lai dabūtu to sulīgāku) stereobāzi izmanto praktiski visos audio ierakstos..


 Taa, taa - no shiis vietas, luudzu, detalizeetaak. Kas razho un kaa saucas tie daargie aparati, kas shitik smalki maak izdariities ar dziedaataju balsiim? Vai nejauc tos ar reverberatoriem un kora efektu procesoriem? Mana ikdiena peedeejos 20 gadus ir saistiita ar koncertiem, lai gan - varbuut, nepietiekoshi lieliem, bet neko shaadu neesmu maniijis. 

ddff, ieintereseets

P.S. ja vien nebija domaats legendaarais aparaats, kura dalja ir mans avatars: http://www.rane.com/pi14.html

----------


## cosmoLV

> Cosmo, Tu sadzini PILNIIGU dumumu - saakot no akustikas, beidzot ar elektronikas lietaam. pilniigs FAIL KATRAA rindinjaa.
> 
> p.s.šēma - kas tas taads?


  Bez pamata tavs komentārs vairāk gan nozīmē pašsvarīguma celšanu - tukša runa vienvārdsakot!  :: 




> Korekti ierakstīta stereo jēga - precīza atsevišķu  instrumentu lokalizācija tur, kur tie patiešām atradās uz skatuves  ieraksta laikā. Mēģināt klausīties Mūziku ar _būmboksu_ - galīgi  garām. Tie derīgi vien telpas piepildīšanai ar sintētisku troksni, kad  absolūti vienalga, no kura stūra kas šņāc un džinkst. Čellistam ar savu  instrumentu jāsēž savā vietā, ne jāpārvietojas pa kaktiem. Tāpat  pārējiem.


 Gan jā gan nē.

Te gan runa nav par precizitāti kur atrodas tavs čells! Tas ir pirmkārt! (Protams! Ja vien Tev nav iekāriens aprēķināt matemātiski tā atrašnās vietu un skaņas perimetru apkārtējā vidē ar precizitāti līdz 1 nanometram)

Otrkārt: Man ir sajūta ka tev nav ne mazākā priekšstata par dzīvo mūziku, man ir muzikālā izglītība (nav pabeigta - nelepojos, bet tomēr kautkādi pamati ir) un es tev varu droši pateikt ka dzīvajā koncertā bez tehnikas, bez mikrafoniem un pastiprinātājiem – zālē, ja čells atradīsies labajā pusē un vijolnieks kreisajā un pa vidu kontrobasists, tad tavs čells nebūs precīzi dzirdams "tieši labajā pusē", bet gan sakaņa izsēsies apkārt esošajos priekšmetos _"to sauc par akustiku"_ un ja arī studijā ieraksta čellu, tad nekad to negriž vienā kanālā, bet gan mākslīgi uztaisa "Expand" + reverb, komresiju - ja vajag u.t.t.!

Stereobāzes funkcija ir - radīt, atainot realitātes sajūtu! Pārsvarā jau šo visu stereobāzes efektu pieliek jau studijā aranžējot mūziku! tiesa gan to sauc savādāk, bet... ja tas tā nebūtu, tad es šaubos vai mūsdienu popsis, roks vai da jebkas kas tiek radīts mūzikā, izklausītos tik baudāms!!! 

cilvēkam vajadzēja shēmu – bet nekas cits kā: Es, Es, un ES un mans svarīgais teksts un atgādinājums par to ka ES arī te esmu, nav! 

Vai tad te nav vieta kur viens otram palīdz!?

----------


## cosmoLV

> man par šādiem ŠĒmu variantiem asociaacijas skarbas. zobi nopuvushi/nopiipeeti taa, ka nevar SHĒma izrunaat? skaidrs ir viens - cilveekam ir 40+, un kopaa ar to sviestu, kas tajaa postaa tika sabiidiits - bezceriigi.


 Nē, man ir 32 gadi. Labi – shēma. Pareizais tu tāds!  ::  
Pats te ar' runā Angļu mēlē un kautko man te norādīs vel – būtu no kā mācīties! Pfff... multenes esi saskatījies un jēlu jeņķu humoru! 
P.S. ...un iespējams ar zobiem man pat ir labāka situācija kā ar taviem  ::  /Esmu par to drošs!/

----------


## cosmoLV

> Taa, taa - no shiis vietas, luudzu, detalizeetaak. Kas razho un kaa saucas tie daargie aparati, kas shitik smalki maak izdariities ar dziedaataju balsiim? Vai nejauc tos ar reverberatoriem un kora efektu procesoriem? Mana ikdiena peedeejos 20 gadus ir saistiita ar koncertiem, lai gan - varbuut, nepietiekoshi lieliem, bet neko shaadu neesmu maniijis. 
> 
> ddff, ieintereseets
> 
> P.S. ja vien nebija domaats legendaarais aparaats, kura dalja ir mans avatars: http://www.rane.com/pi14.html


 piemēram: http://www.keymusic.com/en/product/S...lizer-Mk2-Tube 
http://avslgroup.com/en/product/170.938UK

----------


## ansius

> un ja arī studijā ieraksta čellu, tad nekad to negriž vienā kanālā, bet gan mākslīgi uztaisa "Expand" jeb uzliek stereobāzīti + reverb, komresiju - ja vajag u.t.t.!


 FAIL, nezinu vai esi studijā bijis, kur nu vēl strādājis. Es esmu, un līdz riebumam atsēdējis, gan to būvējot, gan tajā rakstot gan miksējot. Un expand praktiski nekad, nelieto. Ir izņēmumi, bet tie ir izņēmumi. Gribi plašāku sānu - dublē, katru savā kanālā un būs tev bieza un plaša instrumenta skaņa. Ir tāds termins korelācija iekš stereo, vienkāršoti tas paskaidrojams kā fāzu atšķirība starp labo un kreiso kanālu. Tas ir nepieciešams, lai nodrošinātu savietojamību ar mono. Labam ierakstam instrumentu lokalizācijas atšķirtība starp mono un stereo ir tikai horizontālajā plaknē. Un visiem instrumentiem, kas ir ierakstīti. Lietojot tavu mīļo stereobāzes paplašinātāju, būtībā tiek pārkāpts šis priekšnosacījums, un tāds ieraksts būtiski atšķiras stereo un mono variantā. lūk kādēļ nelieto viņus ierakstos. Un nejauc kompresiju, reverberāciju te iekšā. tās ir pavisam citas lietas. papēti lūdzu pamatus par cilvēka dzirdi, kā cilvēks nosaka kur kas atrodas, un tad sapratīsi, ko dara stereobāzes verķis un kāpēc viņš visu bojā iekš laba, korekti ierakstīta un miksēta stereo.




> Stereobāzes funkcija ir - radīt, atainot realitātes sajūtu! Pārsvarā jau šo visu stereobāzes efektu pieliek jau studijā aranžējot mūziku! Ja tas tā nebūtu, tad es šaubos vai mūsdienu popsis, roks vai da jebkas kas tiek radīts mūzikā, izklausītos tik baudāms!!!


 Stereo uzdevums ir radīt papildus dimensiju skaņas atainojumā horizontāli. stereobāze ir šīs te telpas platums. taču ņemot vērā cilvēka dzirdes īpatnības - šis platums ir ierobežots. izejot ārpus tā cilvēks pazaudē spēju korekti un viennozīmīgi noteikt lokāciju skaņai. Stereobāze nav efekts, lūdzu neblamē tos cilvēciņus kas pa studijām ņemas. pietiek jau ar audiopedarastiem, kas dzird lietas kuras nekad tur nav bijušas, skaņu inženieris par tām nav domājis un tās ir ierakstītas caur RadioShack mikrofonu.  ::  bet viņi lūdz dzirdot!  ::

----------


## cosmoLV

> FAIL, nezinu vai esi studijā bijis, kur nu vēl strādājis. Es esmu, un līdz riebumam atsēdējis, gan to būvējot, gan tajā rakstot gan miksējot. Un expand praktiski nekad, nelieto. Ir izņēmumi, bet tie ir izņēmumi. Gribi plašāku sānu - dublē, katru savā kanālā un būs tev bieza un plaša instrumenta skaņa. Ir tāds termins korelācija iekš stereo, vienkāršoti tas paskaidrojams kā fāzu atšķirība starp labo un kreiso kanālu. Tas ir nepieciešams, lai nodrošinātu savietojamību ar mono. Labam ierakstam instrumentu lokalizācijas atšķirtība starp mono un stereo ir tikai horizontālajā plaknē. Un visiem instrumentiem, kas ir ierakstīti. Lietojot tavu mīļo stereobāzes paplašinātāju, būtībā tiek pārkāpts šis priekšnosacījums, un tāds ieraksts būtiski atšķiras stereo un mono variantā. lūk kādēļ nelieto viņus ierakstos. Un nejauc kompresiju, reverberāciju te iekšā. tās ir pavisam citas lietas. papēti lūdzu pamatus par cilvēka dzirdi, kā cilvēks nosaka kur kas atrodas, un tad sapratīsi, ko dara stereobāzes verķis un kāpēc viņš visu bojā iekš laba, korekti ierakstīta un miksēta stereo.
> 
> 
> 
> Stereo uzdevums ir radīt papildus dimensiju skaņas atainojumā horizontāli. stereobāze ir šīs te telpas platums. taču ņemot vērā cilvēka dzirdes īpatnības - šis platums ir ierobežots. izejot ārpus tā cilvēks pazaudē spēju korekti un viennozīmīgi noteikt lokāciju skaņai. Stereobāze nav efekts, lūdzu neblamē tos cilvēciņus kas pa studijām ņemas. pietiek jau ar audiopedarastiem, kas dzird lietas kuras nekad tur nav bijušas, skaņu inženieris par tām nav domājis un tās ir ierakstītas caur RadioShack mikrofonu.  bet viņi lūdz dzirdot!


 Nu re, viss ir ļoti pareizi, tikai tavs cepiens ir vairāk orientēts uz tevi pašu lai pierādītu to ka esmu lohs  ::  Kautgan tu visu pateici tieši tāpat tikai citiem vārdiem, kur ir tava problēma man nav skaidrs!  :: 

Protams, paldies ka uzrakstīji smalkāk un precīzāk. Jā savietojamība ar mono ir jāievēro un mūsdienu expanderi apvienojumā ar kompresoru to ļoti labi nodrošina. (un katras ierakstu studijas darbs un kvalitāte atšķiras un ar pliku dublēšanu nekas nebeidzas) ieraksti ne tikai tiek dublēti bet vairākkārt iespēlēti, iedziedāti un likti kopā, plus komresēti, apstrādāti, noapaļoti un visādi citādi safrišināti. 

Pazīstu nelielu daļu ļoti labu mūziķu un cilvēkus kas ļoti labi aranžē mūziku un izmanto to pašu stereo imager (kā jau minēju ne vienmēr tas tiek darīts, bet mūsdienu Popsis bez tā vispār netiek producēts, ļoooti reti kad nē.

Ko tu tur studijā dari? lipini suitu sievu izlases kopā (kas patiesībā nav jau slikti, bet tapēc nav jau jāsaka ka viss beidzas ar dublēšnu u.t.t.)
Kolerācija vispār Latviski būtu krāsošana - _"To make sound colored"_ jeb piedot skanējumam krāsu buķeti!


P.S. neesmu skaņu inženieris (ja tas tevi nomierinās)  :: 

sajūta ka runājam dažādās valodās par vienu un to pašu...

----------


## ansius

> Nu re, viss ir ļoti pareizi, tikai tavs cepiens ir vairāk orientēts uz tevi pašu lai pierādītu to ka esmu lohs  Kautgan tu visu pateici tieši tāpat tikai citiem vārdiem, kur ir tava problēma man nav skaidrs!


 nevajag uzprasīties... man problēma ir tas, ka tu švaki orientējies tajās lietās par kurām runā, taču gribi citus mācīt...




> Protams, paldies ka uzrakstīji smalkāk un precīzāk. Jā savietojamība ar  mono ir jāievēro un mūsdienu expanderi apvienojumā ar kompresoru to ļoti  labi nodrošina.


 ja jau tu esi tik zinošs, paskaidro līdzi sīkāk. piemēram kāds te sakars expanderim ar kompresoru?

----------


## kaspich

cosmo, es patiesham atvainojos, ka atbildeeju ar vienu vaardu [fail], bet man patieshaam nav laiks katram nejeegam maaciit visu peec kaartas.
veel vairaak, ja nejeega ir gatavs rakstiit palagus ar dumumu..

p.s. par zobiem.. nu, nez, ja ar tiem viss ir tik pat kaartiibaa kaa ar to otru [stereobaazes sajeegas] teemu, tad ir ok  ::

----------


## cosmoLV

> nevajag uzprasīties... man problēma ir tas, ka tu švaki orientējies tajās lietās par kurām runā, taču gribi citus mācīt...
> 
> ja jau tu esi tik zinošs, paskaidro līdzi sīkāk. piemēram kāds te sakars expanderim ar kompresoru?


 Varbūt nedaudz samocīju teikumu, lieta tāda ka ar mono atskaņotājiem viss ir kārtība - kautvai ja izmanto to pašu Stereo Imager. (ja to dara profesionāli)

Cik ierakstu no tevis ir veikalu plauktos? Saproti, katrs jau dikti grib izlekt šeit, katram ir sava pieredze un "liekas" taisnība. tapēc jau nevajag uzreiz nolikt cilvēku kuram vajaga palīdzību, es šajā gadījumā aizstāvu raksta autora pusi.

 Un ja jau te ir forums un cilvēki meklē palīdzību, tad pirmkārt paskaidro visus plusus un mīnusus. Pamato, apraksti un ja jau bija spēks kautko pateikt, tad iemet arī shēmu vai da jebko ja ir vēlme. ja nav - tad paņem aliņu un nomierini nervus!

Man škiet ka tas būtu tikai humāni. Pagaidām izskatās ka cilvēki viens otram ir gatavi rīkli pārkost - ne dod Dievs tu pasaki vienu vārdu kļūdaini vai pēc saviem ieskatiem, slengiem - aš ādu pār acīm novilks.
Par ko mēs vel runājam – cilvēki grib dzīvot labāk bet tai pat laikā uzvedas tā it kā katrs no mums būtu pasaules naba un saule griestos ap katru atsevišķi.  :: 
To ir interesanti pavērot - diezin kad cilvēce pacelsies līmeni augstāk?  ::   :: 




> cosmo, es patiesham atvainojos, ka atbildeeju ar  vienu vaardu [fail], bet man patieshaam nav laiks katram nejeegam  maaciit visu peec kaartas.
> veel vairaak, ja nejeega ir gatavs rakstiit palagus ar dumumu..
> 
> p.s. par zobiem.. nu, nez, ja ar tiem viss ir tik pat kaartiibaa kaa ar to otru [stereobaazes sajeegas] teemu, tad ir ok


 Man tavs fail ir pilnīgi pie vienas vietas! jautājums vai saproti cik esi kruts - tas gan ir svarīgi! Mēģini to saglabāt jo krutums valda pār pasauli  ::

----------


## kaspich

> piemēram: http://www.keymusic.com/en/product/S...lizer-Mk2-Tube 
> http://avslgroup.com/en/product/170.938UK


 puis, tak palasi, ko tie aparaati dara, ibio.
paarejais - vnk kaut kaads savaarstiiijums, murgs. man shodiena nav tik daudz pacietiibas kaa Ansim, piedod  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Varbūt nedaudz samocīju teikumu, lieta tāda ka ar mono atskaņotājiem viss ir kārtība - kautvai ja izmanto to pašu Stereo Imager. (ja to dara profesionāli)
> 
> Cik ierakstu no tevis ir veikalu plauktos? Saproti, katrs jau dikti grib izlekt šeit, katram ir sava pieredze un "liekas" taisnība. tapēc jau nevajag uzreiz nolikt cilvēku kuram vajaga palīdzību, es šajā gadījumā aizstāvu raksta autora pusi.
> 
>  Un ja jau te ir forums un cilvēki meklē palīdzību, tad pirmkārt paskaidro visus plusus un mīnusus. Pamato, apraksti un ja jau bija spēks kautko pateikt, tad iemet arī shēmu vai da jebko ja ir vēlme. ja nav - tad paņem aliņu un nomierini nervus!
> 
> Man škiet ka tas būtu tikai humāni. Pagaidām izskatās ka cilvēki viens otram ir gatavi rīkli pārkost - ne dod Dievs tu pasaki vienu vārdu kļūdaini vai pēc saviem ieskatiem, slengiem - aš ādu pār acīm novilks.
> Par ko mēs vel runājam – cilvēki grib dzīvot labāk bet tai pat laikā uzvedas tā it kā katrs no mums būtu pasaules naba un saule griestos ap katru atsevišķi. 
> To ir interesanti pavērot - diezin kad cilvēce pacelsies līmeni augstāk?


 aa, shii arii zinaama nejeegu taktika. kad izraadaas, ka pilniigu dumumu samuldeejushi, saakaas teema:
a) cik tavu ierakstu
b) tu arii iisti nerubii
c) vajag draudzeeties, proebleema bija tikai terminos
d) mees visi esam vienliidzigi

nee, tu sarunaaji PILNIIGU dumumu, un neprasi, lai citi tagad ko pieradiitu. vnk samierinies, ka neko nerubii, un SAAAC lasiit literatuuru.
jeb panjem privaatas konsultaacijas. no cilveekiem, kas ikdienaa straadaa industrijaa [ansius, ddff, u.c.]

----------


## cosmoLV

> aa, shii arii zinaama nejeegu taktika. kad izraadaas, ka pilniigu dumumu samuldeejushi, saakaas teema:
> a) cik tavu ierakstu
> b) tu arii iisti nerubii
> c) vajag draudzeeties, proebleema bija tikai terminos
> d) mees visi esam vienliidzigi
> 
> nee, tu sarunaaji PILNIIGU dumumu, un neprasi, lai citi tagad ko pieradiitu. vnk samierinies, ka neko nerubii, un SAAAC lasiit literatuuru.
> jeb panjem privaatas konsultaacijas. no cilveekiem, kas ikdienaa straadaa industrijaa [ansius, ddff, u.c.]


 Jā es domāju ka tas būtu prātīgāk. 

Nav jēga strīdēties ar cilvēku kurš ir tikko iemācījies pagājušā gadsimta elektronikas pamatus! 
Kā teikt, jaunietim vel vējš galvā. (visu var un visu zin)  :: 

P.S. arī strādāju industrijā - vairāk gan saistīta ar Televīziju un Radio. 
(nezinu ko man likt tev priekšā lai Tu mīļais cilvēk spētu kautko pateikt nevis tikai un vienīgi pazemot citus)

Pagaidām neko citu kā, Dumums, Fail u.t.t. neesmu dzirdējis - principā tu esi pateicis "Neko" Tu varētu būt lielisks politiķis kurš ienāk, pačakarē galvu citiem - tēmā neiedziļinās - tas ir pilnīgi skaidrs, jo nezini pat kā ir izmainījusies stereobāzes ideoloģija un principi. 

godīgi? Tāda - pat ne gudra, bet tukša D***na...

----------


## kaspich

> P.S. arī strādāju industrijā - vairāk gan saistīta ar Televīziju un Radio. 
> 
> .... jo nezini pat kā ir izmainījusies stereobāzes ideoloģija un principi. 
> ..


 par shiim abaam teemaaam varetu mazliet siikaak?  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, ko te cepties, ja ļaužam jūk korelācija ar mistisku 'kolerāciju'.  Iekš stereo fāzes strikti svarīgas. Vēl analogajos laikos man vecajā  Teslas skaņu pultī bija korelometrs un goniometrs - visu mikrofonu  fāzējums tika _čekots_. Priekš tam ir panorāmas kloķi, lai balsi  vai instrumentu noliktu pareizajā vietā uz skatuves. Ja ar minēto  "bāzes paplašinātāju" izvarotu, haotiski izbīdītām fāzēm 'stereo' (kas būtībā  vairs bav stereo) mēģinātu pārraidīt FM radio, sanāktu vien totāli sūdi.

----------


## kaspich

teema gana plasha, bet par sho/I komentu.

agraak bija situacija:
a) instrumenti [pamataa] tika panoraameeti ar level
b) bija nopietnas probleemas ar channel separation [kas plateem bija ap 20..30dB, lentaam liidz 40dB, u.t.t.]

attieciigi, ar prastu deltas pastiprinaashanu vareeja panaakt daljeeju crosstalk kompensaaciju.

muusdienaas:
a) instrumentu panoraameeshana normaali notiek ar level+phase metodi
b) ar crosstalk problemu praktiski nav [tas ir ap/virs -80dB]
c) ir pilniigi citas [kvalitatiivas/augstaakas] prasibas skatuves veidoshanai
liidz ar ko - tupa panoraamas 'paplashinaashana' [pastipirnot A-B signaau] visu tikai sachakaree.

viss shajaa gadiijumaa ir - instumentu fokusu poziicijas, to precizitaate, atrashanaas vieta, skatuves dziljums, taalaakais plaans, u.t.t. te jau garaaka teema buus.

----------


## Isegrim

> bija nopietnas probleemas ar channel separation [kas plateem bija ap 20..30dB, lentaam liidz 40dB, u.t.t.]
> attieciigi, ar prastu deltas pastiprinaashanu vareeja panaakt daljeeju crosstalk kompensaaciju


 Tas gan - ja paklausās pirms 40 gadiem rakstītus _māsterus_, tad šķiet jocīgi, ka Grīvas Saša iedzinis Vilcāni vai Bumbieri vienā stūrī, bet Grīnbergu vai Lapčenoku otrā. Bet tolaik ļauži lielākoties klausījās plati  uz "Simfonijas", kur krama galva nenodrošināja pat tos 20 dB.

----------


## cosmoLV

> par shiim abaam teemaaam varetu mazliet siikaak?


 Man jau mēle līka kautko pierādīt, lasi pats: http://www.qsound.com/technology/3d-audio.htm (izlasīt līdz galam) 

*Stereo Expansion*




> QXpander Stereo Expansion creates a more enjoyable listening  experience from  existing stereo source material by increasing the  width, immersiveness—and thus  realism—of the sound stage.
> 
> Based on the Q3D positional 3D audio  algorithms used in  professional music and video production, the QXpander process  is  carefully designed to maintain the integrity of the original stereo mix.   QXpander widens the original sound stage proportionately, leaving  center  elements strong and introducing a minimum of undesireable  spectral colouration. 
> 
>  QXpander is available for earphone or speaker targets, and  is  broadly applicable in computer and handheld audio as well as consumer   entertainment electronics since it can be applied to arbitrary source  material  on end-user equipment. Although QXpander does not depend on  special content  production techniques, it can and has been used in  professional production.


 P.S. Kā jau minēju, Stereobāze ir veca lieta no boombox laikiem, bet laikam ejot ir pamatīgi atstrādāta un izvērsusies dažādos tehnoloģiskajos risinājumos, bet pamats ir viens _"Paplašināt skanējumu"_ Un nosaukt to par absurdu vai muldēšnu ir tuvredzīgi un tehniski/texnoloģiski - nepareizi. 

...nav brīnums kapēc Latvijā ir izjukusi visa tehniskā ražošana (ar tādu attieksmi pret lietām mēs varam būt tikai Workers, bet pārējie komandē parādi!
Šādā veidā arī praktiski visi Latviešu izgudrotāju patenti ir izpārdoti ārzemniekiem - tie paši BLUE mikrafoni, bet priecē ka ir cilvēki kas pieturās un iet uz priekšu/attīstās kā piemēram JZ Microphones un Real Sound Lab http://www.realsoundlab.com kuru tehnoloģiju izmanto pasaulē pazīstami brendi, mēs viņu skaņas procesorus izmantojam dziesmu šoviem - vismaz izmantojām (labāku dzelzi skaņai vispār nevar vēlēties!

----------


## Isegrim

Autors interesējās par stereo un tā sačakarēšanu - kad "defekts kļūst par efektu". Ne par visādu 3D tehnoloģiju bīdīšanu tirgū. Katram savs - kurš slims ar "daudzkanālu vājprātu", kurš ne. Ja es pērku kādu koncertu, manu izvēli nosaka - vai bez visiem DTS un Dolby digital ir pieejams PCM stereo. Priekš Mūzikas pēdējais ir labākais. Kino skaņa un efekti nav Mūzika.

----------


## ddff

> Man jau mēle līka kautko pierādīt, lasi pats: http://www.qsound.com/technology/3d-audio.htm (izlasīt līdz galam) *Stereo Expansion*.


 Shim darbiibas princips ir diezgan liidziigs TiMAX iekaartai. Pamataa visi efekti tiek organizeeti ar aiztureem un liimenjiem. Un to, galvenkokaart, izmanto specefektiem.

ddff

----------


## ddff

> piemēram: 
> http://www.keymusic.com/en/product/S...lizer-Mk2-Tube 
> http://avslgroup.com/en/product/170.938UK


 Shie abi aparaati ir preciizi Rane Pseudoacoustic Infector tehnologijas iemiesojumi un nevienaa lielaa (arii ne mazaa) koncertaa taadu neieraudziisi. Jo neviens nav taads mazohists, lai riskeetu no tuures managera ar to kasti dabuut pa galvu n+1 reizi par sajaatu miksu.

ddff

----------


## cosmoLV

> Autors interesējās par stereo un tā sačakarēšanu - kad "defekts kļūst par efektu". Ne par visādu 3D tehnoloģiju bīdīšanu tirgū. Katram savs - kurš slims ar "daudzkanālu vājprātu", kurš ne. Ja es pērku kādu koncertu, manu izvēli nosaka - vai bez visiem DTS un Dolby digital ir pieejams PCM stereo. Priekš Mūzikas pēdējais ir labākais. Kino skaņa un efekti nav Mūzika.


 _Da nu nav tā_, ja visu pareizi un smuki uztaisa skaņa tiešām ir smuka. e-beyā ir tik daudz IC šim gadījumam - tā saucamajai stereobāzei ka līks var palikt izvēloties. un galu galā surround, stereobāzes u.t.t. šēmas pilnas malas

Bet par sačakarēšanu piekrītu, var sačakarēt ja uztaisa nekvalitatīvu "uz ātru roku" štruntu.
Otrs, ja visus parametrus griež līdz galam, dažreiz lai panāktu lielisku skanējumu, pietiek ar minimālām piedevām "kā fona papildinājums" lai radītu noskaņu.
ja tu griez skaņu uz pilnu klapi, tad tā sāk kropļot - tapēc visu ar mēru.

Un visbeidzot, es domāju ka Broadcast kvalitātes TV Studijas, Radio kautvai Jeņķos – ne tāpat vien aiz gara laika izvēlas laist skaņu caur nezkaitāmiem procesoriem, lai panāktu dziļumu un plašumu, tas pats arī Latvijā izņemot droši vien LTV – vot lūdzu piemērs tev skaties LTV un baudi pliku skaņu – diez cik ilgi notēlosi Naturāli, bet pie visa jau pierod  :: 
Veinkārši tu pats nejūti, bet ar ausi izjūti to ka patīkamāk ir klausīties pilnu un apjomīgu skanējumu. Un kaut arī uz tava DVD nav DTS SurroundSound – es varu derēt ka skaņas celiņš koncerta laikā ir gājis garu ceļu cour kompresoriem, finalaizeriem, pultīm un EQ un tikai tad uz Kameras kaseti – un pat tad... domāju vel ir nočekots un piekoriģēts.

Strīdīgs un atklāts jautājums Būt naturālim un dzīvot uz neapdzīvotas salas baudot dabu kāda tā ir bez ērtībām, vai labāk dzīvot siltā mājā ar ērtībām. Mēs varam runāt bezgalīgi - bet vienmēr cilvēks izvēlēsies komfortu (apzināti vai neapzināti) jo tāda ir tā daba – attīstība.  ::

----------


## kaspich

cosmo, piedod, tavas zinaashanas ir totaala iesaceeja liimenii, ar ne mazaako sajeegu ne par terminologjiju, ne iekaartaam. par nozares specifiku nerunaajot.
man neinteresee ar google atrastas pseidosakritiibas.
es jautaaju - kur/parko/ar ko tad ut [tv/radio] straadaa??
par to - klusums. kaut kaadi bezsakara copy/paste.
kaarteejais trollis.

----------


## kaspich

> _Da nu nav tā_, ja visu pareizi un smuki uztaisa skaņa tiešām ir smuka. e-beyā ir tik daudz IC šim gadījumam - tā saucamajai stereobāzei ka līks var palikt izvēloties. un galu galā surround, stereobāzes u.t.t. šēmas pilnas malas
> 
> Bet par sačakarēšanu piekrītu, var sačakarēt ja uztaisa nekvalitatīvu "uz ātru roku" štruntu.
> Otrs, ja visus parametrus griež līdz galam, dažreiz lai panāktu lielisku skanējumu, pietiek ar minimālām piedevām "kā fona papildinājums" lai radītu noskaņu.
> ja tu griez skaņu uz pilnu klapi, tad tā sāk kropļot - tapēc visu ar mēru.
> 
> Un visbeidzot, es domāju ka Broadcast kvalitātes TV Studijas, Radio kautvai Jeņķos – ne tāpat vien aiz gara laika izvēlas laist skaņu caur nezkaitāmiem procesoriem, lai panāktu dziļumu un plašumu, tas pats arī Latvijā izņemot droši vien LTV – vot lūdzu piemērs tev skaties LTV un baudi pliku skaņu – diez cik ilgi notēlosi Naturāli, bet pie visa jau pierod 
> Veinkārši tu pats nejūti, bet ar ausi izjūti to ka patīkamāk ir klausīties pilnu un apjomīgu skanējumu. Un kaut arī uz tava DVD nav DTS SurroundSound – es varu derēt ka skaņas celiņš koncerta laikā ir gājis garu ceļu cour kompresoriem, finalaizeriem, pultīm un EQ un tikai tad uz Kameras kaseti – un pat tad... domāju vel ir nočekots un piekoriģēts.
> 
> Strīdīgs un atklāts jautājums Būt naturālim un dzīvot uz neapdzīvotas salas baudot dabu kāda tā ir bez ērtībām, vai labāk dzīvot siltā mājā ar ērtībām. Mēs varam runāt bezgalīgi - bet vienmēr cilvēks izvēlēsies komfortu (apzināti vai neapzināti) jo tāda ir tā daba – attīstība.


 kas shis par dumumu sakopojumu? nekonkreti trollismi.
totaals floods.
trolli, tak ugomonjjisj. 

šēmas. ibio.

----------


## cosmoLV

> cosmo, piedod, tavas zinaashanas ir totaala iesaceeja liimenii, ar ne mazaako sajeegu ne par terminologjiju, ne iekaartaam. par nozares specifiku nerunaajot.
> man neinteresee ar google atrastas pseidosakritiibas.
> es jautaaju - kur/parko/ar ko tad ut [tv/radio] straadaa??
> par to - klusums. kaut kaadi bezsakara copy/paste.
> kaarteejais trollis.


 Strādāju vairāk kā 10 gadus par datorgrafiķi TV3, reklāmas galviņas, skaņas apstrāde un dažādi vizuālie noformējumi u.t.t.
no 95 gada līdz 2001 nostrādāju par dīdžeju papildus mācījos muzikas skolā, pēc videnes rīgas valsts tehniskajā ģimnāzijā.
no 12 gadu vecuma līdz šim brīdim no rokām lodāmuru neesmu izlaidis, sīča gados - tā pat vien, pēctam vēlāk laboju sūna ciema televizorus un pirmos ievestos video magnetafonus tālajā 89 gadā. 
no 2007 gada līdz 2009 MIT Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Nesaprotu kapēc man te ir jāatskaitās kādam!? un vispār kapēc es to daru? Jo manuprāt trollis esi tu - pēc postu daudzuma tas ir redzams, pirmā troļļu atpazīšnas zīme - varbūt mēs abi esam troļļi, kuri viens otru ir veiksmīgi atraduši!?  ::   :: 

Neviena pamatojuma – tikai viss ir slikti un viss ir štrunts. Tāda sajūta ka par tevi šai pasaulē nekā svarīgāka nav.
Neapšaubu to ka esi zinošs, bet tā nevar. Tapēc jau mēs esam kur esam. Latvieši vienmēr ir bijuši skaudīgi un nenovīdīgi - oj, kā to var sajust ārpus Latvijas, Latvietis Latvietim rīkli ir gatavs pārkost vai nostučīt. Turpretī Krievu tautības cilvēki ir atsaucīgi ne tikai pret savējiem, bet arī pret citiem.

Tu pagaidām esi te tāds viens īpašs gadījums (izlecējs) nekas, izmācīsim tevi pieklājībai un labām manierēm.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cosmoLV

> kas shis par dumumu sakopojumu? nekonkreti trollismi.
> totaals floods.
> trolli, tak ugomonjjisj. 
> 
> šēmas. ibio.


 Šito mēs no tevis arī izdzīsim un būs tev labam un godīgam būt pret citiem!  ::  tevi puis ir apsēdis kāds ļaunais gars

----------


## arnis

ahaa, cosmo, tv3, ja ??? 
varbuut tad painformee savus darbabiedrus, ka vienkaarshajai latvju tautai jau *zajebala*, [ un nekautreejos taa vaarda ] ik pa 20 minuuteem, kad tv3 saakas reklaamas, mekleet pulti lai pagrieztu klusaak, jo taas paarkompreseetaas , nesaliimenjotaas reklaamas vnk spiezh uz smadzeneem....

----------


## ddff

Arni, tak neesi, luudzu, siikumains - vai tad nu 10 dB SPL ir kaut kas traks? 

ddff

----------


## kaspich

nu, ko lai saka - mani nebuut nepaarsteidz shaads liimenis.
es zinu dzeku, kura cv ir veel iespaidiigaaks, bet..
kad vinjam jautaa - wow, kas tev tur par efektu chupu sakrauti. kaa tu izvelies/ko/kad/kaa?
choms godiigi atbild - es jau nerubiju, ko katrs dara. es vnk iesleedzu, pagrozu klokjus.
ja patiik kaa skan - atstaaju.

----------


## cosmoLV

> ahaa, cosmo, tv3, ja ??? 
> varbuut tad painformee savus darbabiedrus, ka vienkaarshajai latvju tautai jau *zajebala*, [ un nekautreejos taa vaarda ] ik pa 20 minuuteem, kad tv3 saakas reklaamas, mekleet pulti lai pagrieztu klusaak, jo taas paarkompreseetaas , nesaliimenjotaas reklaamas vnk spiezh uz smadzeneem....


 Nu šitas nav jautājums pie manis, tici man - es par to jau cīnos 2 gadus un arī neesmu sajūsmā (es mēģināšu ko darīt, bet tas viss iet no PlayOut telpas - kas nav manā pārziņā - viņiem tur savi decibeli un savi kompresori) un vel, reklāmas taisa daudzas atsevišķas kompānijas un cik esmu ievērojis tad viņiem līmeņi uz 0, -1 db kas ir stipri pa traku priekš TV. protams uz galu tas tiek nospiests uz leju līdz 12, 10 db, bet izejnieki ir stipri par skaļu un stipri par kompresētu, pārspiesti...

Bet es piešitā jebkurā gadījumā neesmu vainīgs - iekš TV3 strādā ļoooti daudz cilvēku - un prasīt no manis atbildību par visu skaņu ir skarbi  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> ik pa 20 minuuteem, kad tv3 saakas reklaamas


 Vai tad te vēl kāds to klozetu vispār skatās? Šī 'televīzija' varētu vispār nebūt, jo tas ir vienīgs debilizators!  ::

----------


## kaspich

oi, pag.. 0..-1dB..
par ko tu runaa? peak leveli? jeb kas?
kaadi uzstaadiijumi tiem meteriem?
nu redz, te jau tas staasts - kaa palieliities, taa: TV3, ko man piesienieties. kaa kasjaki, ta - da es jau neko  :: 

es gan teikshu, ka taa 'ciinja' ir tukshi vaardi. ibo ierindas darbinieks jau to nelemj. par CTo to nelemj. jo reklaamas buutiiba ir - ROI reklaamdeveejiem, budzets komercteleviizijai. ja sakompreseeta skanja pieveersh pa 1% vairaak uzmaniibas, taada taa paliks. diemzheel.

----------


## cosmoLV

> nu, ko lai saka - mani nebuut nepaarsteidz shaads liimenis.
> es zinu dzeku, kura cv ir veel iespaidiigaaks, bet..
> kad vinjam jautaa - wow, kas tev tur par efektu chupu sakrauti. kaa tu izvelies/ko/kad/kaa?
> choms godiigi atbild - es jau nerubiju, ko katrs dara. es vnk iesleedzu, pagrozu klokjus.
> ja patiik kaa skan - atstaaju.


 zini, es nelienu tēmās kuras nezinu! Bet tavs čoms lai experimentē, varbūt dienās apgūs kautko un mācēs visu sagriezt tā, 
ka būsi pārsteigts - jo tikai mācoties mēs izglītojamies un no tā nav jākaunās. 

Mums katram ir savas vājības un neviens nevar būt ideāls un "nekad" nebūs, tas ir tikai bara instinkts kad izliekamies visu zinoši (vai vismaz gribam tādi būt, lai apkārtējie izrādītu interesi pret tevi un pieņemtu savā bariņā) Es pateikšu godīgi - es visu par to pseido stereo nezinu un nesaku ka pārzinu perfekti, esmu šo to mācījies, ir bijis sakars, liekas pašam personīgi tīri feina lieta - kas tur slikts?

----------


## ddff

> Nu šitas nav jautājums pie manis, tici man - es par to jau cīnos 2 gadus un arī neesmu sajūsmā (es mēģināšu ko darīt, bet tas viss iet no PlayOut telpas - kas nav manā pārziņā - viņiem tur savi decibeli un savi kompresori) un vel, reklāmas taisa daudzas atsevišķas kompānijas un cik esmu ievērojis tad viņiem līmeņi uz 0, -1 db kas ir stipri pa traku priekš TV. protams uz galu tas tiek nospiests uz leju līdz 12, 10 db, bet izejnieki ir stipri par skaļu un stipri par kompresētu, pārspiesti...
> 
> Bet es piešitā jebkurā gadījumā neesmu vainīgs - iekš TV3 strādā ļoooti daudz cilvēku - un prasīt no manis atbildību par visu skaņu ir skarbi


 Un te, kaa jau Tu noteikti labi zini, diezgan maz ko izsaka peak veertiiba peec dB skalas, reklaamaam ir vienkaarshi drauss "crest factor" - gandriiz kaa rozaa troksnim, ap 6 dB. Filmas un radiijumi pamataa iet ar kaadiem 18 ... 12 dB, aiz kaa TV kaste ir jaapagriezh skaljaak, jo videejaa dziivojamaa istabaa, kur neesi vieniigais skatiitaajs, trokshnja liimenis ir par augstu taadai dinamikai, bet kad naak reklaama, kas droshi vien vairumaa gadiijumu ir apstraadaata ar "normalize" (taads absoluuts 'hardcore' algoritms ieksh Sound Forge un liidziigiem), tad kuulenis uz aizmuguri ar visu shuupuljkreeslu garanteets. 

ddff

----------


## kaspich

man gan ir cits piegaajiens - nevis eksperimenti, bet izgliitoshanaas. esksperimenteet var tad, ja sajeedz, ko dara.
ha, da tas choms skaitaas un sevis uzskata par vienu no krutaakajiem shajos platuma graados  ::  taa, ka par to savu textu tu veel aknaas dabuutu  :: 

starp citu, pseido stereo [analogi] ir:
a) tie stereobaazes paplashinaataaji - no mono nekas cits kaa mono aaraa nenaaks;
b) BP filtri ar dazhaadaam F pa nakaaliem, par efektu - nu, nezinu, cik traumeetam jaabuut, lai tas skjistu klausaams;
c) visi tie pro logici, u.c. surroundi.. nez, trolljiem patiik.
te ir vecais staasts - jo neizglitotaks klausiitssjs [dzirde], jo labaak patiik elipeses plaukta,a mega subi un visadi paplashinaataaji.
kad izgliitojies un dzidri KATRU instrumentu - tie tikai visu CHAKAREE.

----------


## tornislv

> praktiski visi Latviešu izgudrotāju patenti ir izpārdoti ārzemniekiem - tie paši BLUE mikrafoni


 Tie paši BLUE mikrOfoni tika ne gluži jau nu TĀ pārdoti ārzemniekiem, bet vienā brīdī bija jāizvēlas - turpināt sīkražošanu un palikt kaut kur, vai piesaistīt investorus attīstības vārdā. Jebkuram cilvēkam gribas turpināt iesākto, bet, kad sasatikšu Mārtiņu, pastāstīšu, ka ir arī šāds viedoklis  ::

----------


## cosmoLV

> oi, pag.. 0..-1dB..
> par ko tu runaa? peak leveli? jeb kas?
> kaadi uzstaadiijumi tiem meteriem?
> nu redz, te jau tas staasts - kaa palieliities, taa: TV3, ko man piesienieties. kaa kasjaki, ta - da es jau neko 
> 
> es gan teikshu, ka taa 'ciinja' ir tukshi vaardi. ibo ierindas darbinieks jau to nelemj. par CTo to nelemj. jo reklaamas buutiiba ir - ROI reklaamdeveejiem, budzets komercteleviizijai. ja sakompreseeta skanja pieveersh pa 1% vairaak uzmaniibas, taada taa paliks. diemzheel.


 cilvēk mīļais, reklāmas pārsvarā ienāk ar peak -1, 0 db cik zinu, neesmu baigi pētījis...
 (ir sajūta ka man ir jābūt precīzam līdz nano simtdaļas sekundei) jo redz es izlaidu pierakstīt vārdu _"peak level"_ wow! - kas šim cilvēkam lika trīcēt un drebēt agonijā - un ātrumā kas 3 reizes pārsniedz gaismas ātrumu, pirksti sita pa klaviatūras pogām, lai izkliegtu savu sāpi un manu pielaisto kļūdu tekstā un it visur kur es parādos! Jebkur ir mēģinājums saskatīt sazvērestību, tu stundām ilgi dirni pie zilā ekrāna un turpu šurpu ripini peles riteni, nemitīgi spied F5 _"refreš"_ lai sgaidītu kārtējo upuri un uzbruktu tam visnegaidītākajā brīdī no savas slepenās alas, kura parīkota ar tādām nanotehnoloģiskām lietām, ka pat šķidrias slāpeklis ir spējīgs runāt un gudri spriest - tieši tā kā TEV vajag. 

Tavs uztraukums par mani sāk kļūt par absurdu...! 

P.S. Manuprāt tev ir kautkāda psihiska kaite, pilnībā ir atslēgusies labā smadzeņu puslode kas atbild par intelektuālo stāvokli! Toties kreisā strādā nevainojami, tu visu laiku tirinies un trīci - šaumas cik briesmīgi ir visu zināt, bet cosmo vispār ir no 13-tā gadsimta.

es ne ar ko nelielos, tu šausmīgi gribēji zināt kur strādāju ...un?

----------


## cosmoLV

> Un te, kaa jau Tu noteikti labi zini, diezgan maz ko izsaka peak veertiiba peec dB skalas, reklaamaam ir vienkaarshi drauss "crest factor" - gandriiz kaa rozaa troksnim, ap 6 dB. Filmas un radiijumi pamataa iet ar kaadiem 18 ... 12 dB, aiz kaa TV kaste ir jaapagriezh skaljaak, jo videejaa dziivojamaa istabaa, kur neesi vieniigais skatiitaajs, trokshnja liimenis ir par augstu taadai dinamikai, bet kad naak reklaama, kas droshi vien vairumaa gadiijumu ir apstraadaata ar "normalize" (taads absoluuts 'hardcore' algoritms ieksh Sound Forge un liidziigiem), tad kuulenis uz aizmuguri ar visu shuupuljkreeslu garanteets. 
> 
> ddff


 Nu tieši tā, tas ir tas par ko ir praktiski bezjēdzīgi parliecināt cilvēkus kas kūrē tās lietas... Bet jā - pie jautājuma ir jāatgriežas, man svarīgi lai viss ēterā ir tip top. it kā nav mana tiešā lieta, bet nu gribās smuki lai..

----------


## cosmoLV

> Tie paši BLUE mikrOfoni tika ne gluži jau nu TĀ pārdoti ārzemniekiem, bet vienā brīdī bija jāizvēlas - turpināt sīkražošanu un palikt kaut kur, vai piesaistīt investorus attīstības vārdā. Jebkuram cilvēkam gribas turpināt iesākto, bet, kad sasatikšu Mārtiņu, pastāstīšu, ka ir arī šāds viedoklis


 nu re 2 spēks būs lielāks, vajag par to skaņu parunāt, Mārtiņš jau saprotošs cilvēks  :: 





> man gan ir cits piegaajiens - nevis eksperimenti,  bet izgliitoshanaas. esksperimenteet var tad, ja sajeedz, ko dara.
> ha, da tas choms skaitaas un sevis uzskata par vienu no krutaakajiem shajos platuma graados  taa, ka par to savu textu tu veel aknaas dabuutu 
> 
> starp citu, pseido stereo [analogi] ir:
> a) tie stereobaazes paplashinaataaji - no mono nekas cits kaa mono aaraa nenaaks;
> b) BP filtri ar dazhaadaam F pa nakaaliem, par efektu - nu, nezinu, cik traumeetam jaabuut, lai tas skjistu klausaams;
> c) visi tie pro logici, u.c. surroundi.. nez, trolljiem patiik.
> te ir vecais staasts - jo neizglitotaks klausiitssjs [dzirde], jo labaak  patiik elipeses plaukta,a mega subi un visadi paplashinaataaji.
> kad izgliitojies un dzidri KATRU instrumentu - tie tikai visu CHAKAREE.


 Šausmas kurš te runā par mono uz stereo pārveidošanu - cilvēk mīļais! Sviests..

----------


## arnis

paklau kosmo, a kaa tu domaa, kas tad tam Ventam ir vajadziigs ?

----------


## cosmoLV

> paklau kosmo, a kaa tu domaa, kas tad tam Ventam ir vajadziigs ?


 Tur jau tā lieta ka cilvēks pajautāja, bet te dažs labs sāka mest ar žulti, iemetu shēmu čalim lai taisa augšā - aizgāja vel lielāka žults kurā liekas ka noslīks kāds. 

Respektīvi absurds! Bet cilvēks prasīja tādu diezgan nevainīgu mantiņu, iespējams viņš tagad nevienam neko vairs neprasīs, ne shēmas, ne darbā algas pielikumu - viņam būs trauma. Un tā tos cilvēku traumē, padara kompleksainus un sabiedrībai nevajadzīgus.
 Interesanti vai paša bērnus arī tā audzinās - iedzīs kompleksus jau pašā saknē lai nenāk un neprasa, lai nemaz neuzdrošinās?

----------


## kaspich

cosmo, tu mineeji 0..-1dB.
nepaskaidrojot, kaadus dB tu piemini. u zmanu jautajaumu atbildeet nespej - taatad nesaproti, par ko vispaar runa [neesi skatiijies, izraadaas]. tad, kad ddff pamet versiju, saac piebalsot.
kad tornis piemin MS, tad arii saac blatot, ka zini..
kruta  :: 

tipisks LV nejeega. blatot un tukshi tunaat maak, bet konkretiiba 0.

----------


## kaspich

> Tur jau tā lieta ka cilvēks pajautāja, bet te dažs labs sāka mest ar žulti, iemetu shēmu čalim lai taisa augšā - aizgāja vel lielāka žults kurā liekas ka noslīks kāds. 
> 
> Respektīvi absurds! Bet cilvēks prasīja tādu diezgan nevainīgu mantiņu, iespējams viņš tagad nevienam neko vairs neprasīs, ne shēmas, ne darbā algas pielikumu - viņam būs trauma. Un tā tos cilvēku traumē, padara kompleksainus un sabiedrībai nevajadzīgus.
>  Interesanti vai paša bērnus arī tā audzinās - iedzīs kompleksus jau pašā saknē lai nenāk un neprasa, lai nemaz neuzdrošinās?


 nevajag sho te demagogjiju par traumaam. tikai neapraudies demonstratiivi.
kur TAVS konkreetais sheemas ieteikums?
ES taadu mineeju. KONKREETU. Tu mums arii lodamuru no rokaam aara nelaid, bet taalaak par copy/paste ne par teemu netiki..

----------


## cosmoLV

> cosmo, tu mineeji 0..-1dB.
> nepaskaidrojot, kaadus dB tu piemini. u zmanu jautajaumu atbildeet nespej - taatad nesaproti, par ko vispaar runa [neesi skatiijies, izraadaas]. tad, kad ddff pamet versiju, saac piebalsot.
> kad tornis piemin MS, tad arii saac blatot, ka zini..
> kruta 
> 
> tipisks LV nejeega. blatot un tukshi tunaat maak, bet konkretiiba 0.


 
Uz taviem jautājumiem atbildēt "principā" nevēlos! 
Jā - esmu pilnīgs idiods un absolūti bezdvēseliska radība, manā galvā pat tukšums neskan cik esmu stulbs!
Pārējo pats piedomāsi - esi jau liels puika, nav jau jāmāca. Kā teikt - intelektuālais līmenis Tev ir atbilstošs - lai sauktu mani par nesaprašu, nejēgu, blatotāju u.t.t. 

Gribās tev pateikt:  ej ka tu tiec un tiec ka tu ej - nu pilnīgs čau ar tevi! Bet nu tev jau agonijas lēkme vel ilgi neatlaidīs, mute kā laidara vārti lielā smaidā par sevi!

...А Может это ты обосрался!?

----------


## Isegrim

Šis tā kā nebija Personīgo Apvainojumu Topiks (atgādinu par tāda eksistenci). Gribēju autoru atrunāt no muļķībām; lai viņš novērtē īstu stereo. Pat neērtākajās un nepiemērotākajās telpās jācenšas iespējami pareizāk izvietot skaļruņus un novietoties pašam attiecībā pret tiem. Panesās _gudrības_ "Ilustrētās zinātnes" (lasi - pseidozinātnes) līmenī. Tak sēdi un taisi savas grafikas pasaulei par prieku. Par mūzikas rakstīšanu un apskaņošanu lai izsakās tie, kas šajā lauciņā 'suni apēduši', ne kaut ko kaut kur sagrābstījuši!

----------


## cosmoLV

> Šis tā kā nebija Personīgo Apvainojumu Topiks (atgādinu par tāda eksistenci). Gribēju autoru atrunāt no muļķībām; lai viņš novērtē īstu stereo. Pat neērtākajās un nepiemērotākajās telpās jācenšas iespējami pareizāk izvietot skaļruņus un novietoties pašam attiecībā pret tiem. Panesās _gudrības_ "Ilustrētās zinātnes" (lasi - pseidozinātnes) līmenī. Tak sēdi un taisi savas grafikas pasaulei par prieku. Par mūzikas rakstīšanu un apskaņošanu lai izsakās tie, kas šajā lauciņā 'suni apēduši', ne kaut ko kaut kur sagrābstījuši!


 Bet ja skaļruņi ir fiksēti un to stereobāzīti/surround u.t.t. šams grib piekabināt vecajam virtuves magnetefonam, kas skan tik plakani - ka baudas nav nekādas?
...neviens jau to nepajautāja autoram.

Principā es nezinu "Nevienu" mūsdienu HiFi bez surround - mašīnas magnetolās vispār man šķiet ka šī ekstra ir iebūvēta "By Default" + vel nez cik kārtīgi izvēršama pēc klausītāja vēlmes, kas apvienojumā ar basu, augšām un vidiem piedod īpašu un patīkamu dziļumu.
 Jo vide un mazās telpas akustika (vienkārši to prasa) - es šobrīd nerunāju par '90 gadiem un žigulīšiem...
Ne jau no gara laika lielās kompānijas pilnveido šīs tehnoloģijas (šaubos vai viņi to uzskata par "muļķībām") un varētu vel piemetināt, ka skatīties to pašu filmu vai koncertu kino teatrī ar surround ir krietni patīkamāk nekā sēdēt pie PC klausoties tieši šo pašu koncertu. (varbūt neliela atkāpe, bet tomēr)

Es protams arī atbalstu pēc iespējas tīrāku skaņu un tīrāku stereo, bet ir vietas un apstākļi, kur šie tehnoloģiskie papildinājumi padara skaņu baudāmāku.
man mājās ir diezgan kvalitatīva stereo sistēma, bet ņemot vērā telpas iekārtojumu un nav īpaši plašas iespējas izvietot skandas pēc augstākajām studijas prasībām - vienmēr stāv ieslēgts surround un Groove - skaņa ir mīkstāka un patīkamāka kad to klausās klusu piemēram Kādu MiniDisc ierakstu - skaņa vienkārši ir fantastiska!, bet ja mājās Party un vajag biku iegriest - tad surround atslēdzu.

Vienmēr ir apstākļi kuros vajag un kuros nevajag šīs ekstras... viss jau vel atkarīgs no tehnikas un cik tā ir saskaņota viena ar otru.

----------


## kaspich

manupraat, viena no pamatprobleemaam shajaa problema ir taa, ka atseviskji kadri deflore pa teemu, nepaarzinot pamatlietas.

stereobaazes 'paplashinaataajs' - abu stereosignaalu starpiibas pastiprinaataajs. prastaa varianta - visa joslaa ar fikseetu koefu [agraak pamataa kompenseeja crosstal], advanceetaakos - joslaas mainiigu [parasti - tiecas uz 0 basu diapazonaa];

loudness - basu un augshu pacelshana, kas pieaug proporcionaali, ja samazina volume regulatora poziiciju. meegjina kompenseet cilveka auraalaas uztveres iiparniibas, saskanjaa ar AN226

superbass/extra bass, u.c. brinumi - papildus bass boost ar cetraalo F ap 40..45Hz, fikseetu vai mainiigu [princips kaa loudness] paceelumu

chupinja ar enchanceriem - mikrodinamikas kropljotaaji. njemot veeraa troksni mashiinas salonaa un pashauro dinamisko [dzirdamo iz avota] skanjas diapazonu, [mikro un mini]dinamika tiek sakompreseeta videjaa level diapazonaa [-60..-30dB]

tad visaadi sharlataanu kantoru like SRS 'toolji': PEQ+kompresoru seti, kas subjektiivi pokemoniem palielina 'tesiena' sajuutu

tad chupinja surround risinaajumu, saakot ar Audyssey piedaavaatajiem un beidzot ar Dolby jau standarta liimenii apstiprinaatajiem. katram savi algoritmi [shajaa postaa toch nesakhu iztirzaat].

u.t.t., utjpr.

un tad ir juatajums - par ko kursh [konkretaak - cosmo] runaa?
ja par car audio [nedaudz ceertu teemu] - nav skaidrs, kuru no augstaakmineetajiem cosmo domaa, bet Alpine piedaavaatais dinamikas 'paplashianataajs' ir vnk nebaudaams, paldies Dievam, loudness nav [X001 galvaa, kas ir vinju krutaakais produkts paraleeli F1 status], nezinu NEVIENU no SQ sisteemu lietotajiem, kas meegjinaatu lietot kaut kaadus stereobaazes paplashianatajus vai basu buustus. laikam ne tajaa videe apgrozos.
nezinu NEVIENU hifiliitkji [par hiendistiem nerunaajot], kas meegjinaatu ko tadu lietot.

tadus suudus [mana pilniga parlieciiba] lieto tikai cilveeki bez sajeegas par to, kas buutu jaadzird.
ja saap tembraalais 'plakanums', samazinoties SPL [deelj dzirdes iipatniibaam] - nu jau ir risinaajums plugin un AFR liiknu izsktaa [teema tepat netaalu], piemeram.

savukaart, ja rodas veelme peec 'paplashianatajiem', vai citiem skatuves 'uzlabotaajiem' - nu, tad man ir skaidrs, ka pie taada 'speca' es nekad neveerstos.
jo peec manas paarlieciibas, NAV taadu situaaciju, kad buutu vajadziiga SKATUVES lietu chakareeshana.
tiesa gan, cosmo ne reizi par taam nav runaajis, liidz ar to - man nav paarlieciba, ka vinjsh zin, kas tas par zveeru, bet - nekad jau nav par veelu apguut ko jaunu [kas gan buutu jaazin, staajoties pie pults, pat, aj raidishana notiek mono rezhiimaa].

----------


## cosmoLV

Protams var arī šādi: 


Un ko tad darīt, ja cilvēkam dikti vajag - skaļruņi maziņi, līdzekļu nav - bet gribās paeksperimentēt? Kas tur slikts?
(neviens nestrīdas ka pareizi ir "Klausīties dabīgo" bet ir situācijas kur pielieto uzlabojumus (vienkārši tie ir nepieciešami atsevišķos gadījumos)
Ir tikai vins cilvēks, un ne jau nu Tu, kuru es tiešām cienu un tas ir Nicola Tesla, viens no visu laiku izcilākajiem eksperimentātoriem - arī par viņu smējās!
Bet pateicoties viņam ir ļoti daudz ikdienišķu lietu - par kurām, es šaubos, vai maz nojaut.  :: 

"Tikai uzdrošināšanās un experimenti var novest pie kāda atklājuma, neviena ģeneāla lieta nevar būt izdomāta iepriekš - tā nāk kā iedvesma" /Alberts Einšteins/

----------

